# Alchemist



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Ok I saw cloudlounge had a special on the Alchemist juices and while passing there the other day quickly went in and bought a few.
Ok now first just want to say that most of the vendors/shops that I have visited, the stuff really irretated me so much, I try to search online for what I want.
But I was so supprised, most friendly and helpfull people and nobody blew vape circles in my face while helping me.

Ok then the juice. It was explained to me that its kind of one flavour juices and the idea is to mix and match with them.
So I got 4.
A Dreamy(strawberty milk). Yes it taste like Nesquik, dripped one time and put away, Im sure I will mix a better one on first try, without a recipe.
Global warming, plain peppermint with some cooling, nothing great, but also not bad, think I will finish the bottle over time
Grape king , taste like a mixture between real grape juice and immitation fanta grape. Wont vape it longer than 5min, but I can think that maybe with some additives you can make it onto something vapable.
Cheeky cherry, now this was the first one I took, as I like anything cherry.
I almost puked. Two puffs and wanted to run for the bathroom. Their is a faint taste of cherry but a overwhelming taste of rotten cherries. I immediately changed the wick, that did not help as even with strong menthol on new wick I still tasted the rotten stuff, had to throw away the coil also

I just started diy and are still learning, but most of my juices(not recipes) taste better and even my biggest failures is better that that cherry.
Even at the R40 /30ml special its not worth it. At least not the 4 I tried. The cherry I will not vape even if they paid me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

